# anyone ever been bitten by a flowerhorn or large cichlid



## sheetmetal

my 8" flowerhorn is trying to bite me every time my hand is in his tank... and i keep pulling away cuz i am a bitch







i just wanna know what kinda damage he could do... anyone have experience??


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper

i do not have any experience but he can defenetly make your hand bleed.

and it will hurt for some time.

CK.


----------



## Mettle

My flowerhorn bites and attacks me all the time. He's at about the 4.5" mark or so right now. And I definitely feel it. But it doesn't really hurt... yet. When he gets bigger it's probably going to smart something fierce.

Someone here on the forums has a midas or a red devil that draws blood. Can't remember who though.


----------



## fisher

if mine would have gottin my fingers it would fave been a lot naster.

but he didnt get a good grip on my arm. this is after i stoped bleeding.


----------



## AKSkirmish

I let mine shred my finger all the time.Not too big he is only around the 13 to 14 inch range probably


----------



## sheetmetal

AKSkirmish said:


> I let mine shred my finger all the time.Not too big he is only around the 13 to 14 inch range probably


and how bad is it?? like take chunks or just cut ya up abit??


----------



## blazednosferatu

haha i highly doubt he would let his fish bite him if it took chunks or shreded his finger up lol


----------



## scent troll

ive actually for the record NEVER been bitten by any of my fish. every fish ive owned seems to love me lol even my old collection of piranha. of course i used a little more caution with them.


----------



## BlackSunshine

My managuense bit me once on accident when he was about 6 in. they have longer fangs then most cichlids so he did draw a pinpricks worth of blood. when he got older he attacked me but not to hurt me but rather to tell me to get away from his nest. I took the hint and that was that. 
Just think of it like this. They can rip a pinky mouse in half. So I'm sure they can do damage to YOUR pinky too.


----------



## The Predator

my 4in flowerhorn and old oscar used to bite


----------



## CichlidAddict

My male dovii has made me bleed twice.


----------



## lewis

Got bit by my old 13" jag gave me a good hole in my hand. He had one big tooth.


----------



## AKSkirmish

blazednosferatu said:


> I let mine shred my finger all the time.Not too big he is only around the 13 to 14 inch range probably


and how bad is it?? like take chunks or just cut ya up abit??
[/quote]

Just shredded the hell out of my fingers







I cant even put a net into his tank.


----------



## Phtstrat

I had an 8" midas that bit the crap out of the side of my hand


----------



## Round Head

I bleed like a stuck pig every week.
I am starting to like it now. Could this be a fetish?









Seriously, a large aggressive FH will definitely make you bleed but you won't loose a chunk of flesh.
To prevent an aggressive cichlid from bitting, all you have to do is dodge your hand around him and try to palm him on his side and then lift him out of the water for several seconds. Keep doing this until he becomes your biatch and go hide in the corner. This method won't harm his mental and physical being at all. After the water change he will be aggressive again.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest

IVe been bitten by many fish, but a flowerhorn and a jag do nothing compared to some of the salt water fish Ive been bit by. Possibly the largest ones will draw a bit of blood and might scrath ya up a little.

But when I got hit by our 4'' Clown Trigger, it hurt like nothing Ive ever felt. They have "beaks" so it felt like someone cutting my finger with a pair of scissors really quickly...but then the pain didngt go away from days. Whata little prick :laugh: If he was larger, if could have been a lot more serious no doubt, which scares me considering the fact that he was 1/4'' his eventual size!


----------



## Pyri

When my oscar was 2,5"-6", he used to bit me. It didn't hurt, littlebit pinched. It was more irritating when I tried to clean his tank and he just keep biting me







Nowdays we are the best friends







Once he bit me accidentally to finger when I was feeding him and that caused littlebit bleeding. He was about 10", and still is.

RBP tried to bit me once but he stroke to syphon. Also the african clawed frog try to eat me sometimes but as you can guess, it more tickle than hurts


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

I get bit all the damn time








But my female Jag is the only one who has drawn blood.


----------



## The Predator

blazednosferatu said:


> haha i highly doubt he would let his fish bite him if it took chunks or shreded his finger up lol


no one i know would let their fish bite them

durring cleaning or feeding is when it happens


----------

